# Yet another Bluetooth thread...



## Rainydays (Jul 6, 2004)

Still more confusion about bluetooth in an '05 330i. I have an 05 that was produced in 8/04, which I believe is supposed to preclude built-in bluetooth capability. I took initial delivery in Europe in September and then was reunited with it in November. I'm just getting around to dealing w/ this bluetooth stuff. When I picked it up in Europe, included in my materials was a card w/ Bluetooth info on it (e.g. a passkey number for pairing). When I picked up the car here in the States there was a new Bluetooth card, with different info. To the best of my knowledge, I do not have a pairing button anywhere in the car.

I have a SonyEricsson phone (t68i) that tends to be pretty bluetooth-friendly. When I try to pair the phone with the car (with the ignition key in the on position), my phone recognizes the car (something like "BMW3885"), and I was able to enter the passkey number and things looked good. But then nothing happened. I brought it into my local dealer who was dubious that it was going to work given the date of production, but he didn't rule out the possibility that it might. He tried using a Motorola RAZR, which he said tended to work with almost all BMW setups. We were able to get even further than I had with my phone, as the car's stereo said "transmitting phonebook", but after several minutes of this message, nothing further had happened. He said he didn't think it was working, since in his experience, the transfer with that phone would have been completed much more quickly. 

Does anybody know if I'm just S.O.L. here? It seems tantalizingly close to working, but, thus far, it ain't. Any ideas? Do I need to have my BMW Assist diabled (which would be no great loss, as far as I'm concerned) and pay for a formal Bluetooth installation? What's the deal with the pairing button? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Sounds like your phone is compatible according to this list:

http://www.x5world.net/bluetooth_compatible_phones.htm

Wit this caveat: Fully compatible for phones with software version R8A and later. Phones with earlier software versions not verified.

But your car sounds like an 04. Typically the new production starts in September no? Anyway, it does seem like you are having the 04 issues. So, a search for "bluetooth" should show what is needed, but probably purchasing a new BT module.


----------



## Rainydays (Jul 6, 2004)

It's an '05, actually. Among the first crop, but it's definitely an '05. I have searched, but haven't found answers yet. Thanks for the response!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I've posted this before, here's the press relase annoucing BT:

http://www.bmwusa.com/bmwexperience/buzz/news.htm?article=136

and here's the key part:

*Which vehicles come with Bluetooth?*
Bluetooth is standard equipment on the 2005 5 and 6 Series models as well as the M3 Convertible and X5 4.8is. It is included in all other vehicles equipped with BMW Assist or a Premium Package. It is not offered on the 7 Series, which comes standard with a fully integrated portable cell phone. Some early production 2005 model 3 Series cars are not equipped with Bluetooth. Consult a BMW center for specific availability.

So, your car was about as early as they could possibly come. Perhaps you don't have it. Have you tried "Search" and just put in "bluetooth" there has been many, many posts on the subject



Rainydays said:


> It's an '05, actually. Among the first crop, but it's definitely an '05. I have searched, but haven't found answers yet. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Rainydays said:


> Still more confusion about bluetooth in an '05 330i. I have an 05 that was produced in 8/04, which I believe is supposed to preclude built-in bluetooth capability. I took initial delivery in Europe in September and then was reunited with it in November. I'm just getting around to dealing w/ this bluetooth stuff. When I picked it up in Europe, included in my materials was a card w/ Bluetooth info on it (e.g. a passkey number for pairing). When I picked up the car here in the States there was a new Bluetooth card, with different info. To the best of my knowledge, I do not have a pairing button anywhere in the car.
> 
> I have a SonyEricsson phone (t68i) that tends to be pretty bluetooth-friendly. When I try to pair the phone with the car (with the ignition key in the on position), my phone recognizes the car (something like "BMW3885"), and I was able to enter the passkey number and things looked good. But then nothing happened. I brought it into my local dealer who was dubious that it was going to work given the date of production, but he didn't rule out the possibility that it might. He tried using a Motorola RAZR, which he said tended to work with almost all BMW setups. We were able to get even further than I had with my phone, as the car's stereo said "transmitting phonebook", but after several minutes of this message, nothing further had happened. He said he didn't think it was working, since in his experience, the transfer with that phone would have been completed much more quickly.
> 
> ...


According to the official document:



> "Bluetooth technology for hands free calling is available on all Model Year 2005 vehicles from Start Of Production, with the following exceptions:
> • *The 3 Series sedan includes Bluetooth from 9/04-production on* (325i sedan from South Africa from 10/04-production on). *The 3 Series sedan MY05 SOP is 8/04.*


http://www.bimmernav.com/pdf/BT_Pairing_05.pdf

Nevertheless, your Assist/BT TCU at least is trying to pair with your phone when it is supposed to absolutely do anything. Did your BMW tech reflashed the TCU _after_ failing to successfully pair with your phone with the latest '05 code for Assist/BT? I would try that and see what happens...

I have this suspicion that a reflash with '05 code could work for 3 Series with Assist produced from 03/04 on, the same way it officially works in 5 Series to turn the Bluetooth on but then BMW says that this reflash/software update officially is not possible for 3 Series.


----------



## DELARKY (Apr 18, 2003)

Go to your selling BMW dealer and have them update the software and your bluetooth phone should work . Bluetooth can work with updated software prod date 03/04 and on . :thumbup:


----------



## goochman (Jul 20, 2005)

*325 04 Xi*

Ok,

I need some help here - I ahve a 2004 325Xi with Sport/Premium package. It had BMW assist and I was told I could not enable bluetooth and assist at the same time - My assist contract has expired and I inquired about getting BlueTooth enabled now and was told I had to buy the 'module' to get this and it would prob be $1500+ (not!)

Reading some of the msgs around here it appears I *might* already ahve the BlueTooth module in the Assist option? I took delivery on 6/04 if that helps?

My car is in the shop today so if someone could help out quick I would appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

goochman said:


> Ok,
> 
> I need some help here - I ahve a 2004 325Xi with Sport/Premium package. It had BMW assist and I was told I could not enable bluetooth and assist at the same time - My assist contract has expired and I inquired about getting BlueTooth enabled now and was told I had to buy the 'module' to get this and it would prob be $1500+ (not!)
> 
> ...


No, you do not have Bluetooth...


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

Rainydays said:


> Still more confusion about bluetooth in an '05 330i. I have an 05 that was produced in 8/04, which I believe is supposed to preclude built-in bluetooth capability. I took initial delivery in Europe in September and then was reunited with it in November. I'm just getting around to dealing w/ this bluetooth stuff. When I picked it up in Europe, included in my materials was a card w/ Bluetooth info on it (e.g. a passkey number for pairing). When I picked up the car here in the States there was a new Bluetooth card, with different info. To the best of my knowledge, I do not have a pairing button anywhere in the car.
> 
> I have a SonyEricsson phone (t68i) that tends to be pretty bluetooth-friendly. When I try to pair the phone with the car (with the ignition key in the on position), my phone recognizes the car (something like "BMW3885"), and I was able to enter the passkey number and things looked good. But then nothing happened. I brought it into my local dealer who was dubious that it was going to work given the date of production, but he didn't rule out the possibility that it might. He tried using a Motorola RAZR, which he said tended to work with almost all BMW setups. We were able to get even further than I had with my phone, as the car's stereo said "transmitting phonebook", but after several minutes of this message, nothing further had happened. He said he didn't think it was working, since in his experience, the transfer with that phone would have been completed much more quickly.
> 
> ...


I had this same circumstance with my 05 (10/04 build) 325i (with Nav and BMW Assist) and have posted a bit on my experience. 10/04 was supposed to be the cut off for integrated bluetooth on pre '05 build dates (according to the below mentioned BMWNA Cust. Service rep), but you seem to be having the exact symptoms I did.

My experience: My 325i doesn't have the pairing button either, but bluetooth was said to have been included with my car by a BMWNA Customer service so I took it back in to the dealer. After much head scratching, they figured my system software needed an update. That was done and I was able to pair my SonyEricsson T637- I've since paired my Treo 650 and Audiovox SMT 5600 (but only the T637 stays paired- you can have up to 4 phones on the list I'm told). If you can get them- phone and car- to see eachother and pair, you will next get the "Loading Phonebook" message. The first time this can last a long time (40 minutes for me and I have read between 15-60 min). Everyone seems to have had this happen. You need to let it finish before shutting down, otherwise it will start from the beginnning next time your phone connects. Afterwards, loading takes a few seconds each time you start you car. Since I have 2 cell numbers, I keep my T637 in the glovebox plugged into the DC adapter and it works without problems 99% of the time. It's just like having an integrated system. Your dealer may want to charge you labor for the software upgrade. Don't let him bill you for more than 30 minutes, if anything. I considered it warranty work.

You don't mention whether or not you have Nav and I understand it makes a difference (don't remember how though).

Hope this helps and Good Luck!

p.s. I only had to enter the pairing key on the phone. I don't believe the car will ask.


----------



## goochman (Jul 20, 2005)

I dont have Nav 

So,
With a software update you got Bluetooth in your 325 - nothing else changed?


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

goochman said:


> I dont have Nav
> 
> So,
> With a software update you got Bluetooth in your 325 - nothing else changed?


Yes, the way I understood it was that all the hardware was there from the factory, but was using older software that didn't know to access it. BMW Assist still works as well.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

hecklerz said:


> Yes, the way I understood it was that all the hardware was there from the factory, but was using older software that didn't know to access it. BMW Assist still works as well.


... your production date was 10/04, which included the Bluetooth anyways. So in your case it was only necessary to *activate* the Bluetooth. This was a common problem at the beginning of the Bluetooth roll out, cars coming with the Blutooth feature deactivated from factory.

This is not necessarily applicable to a car with production dates 08/04 and before... this has to be taken into consideration before going to a dealer and requesting an activation of a Bluetooth feature that does not exist according to BMW and then paying a couple of hours of labor for nothing.


----------



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

Technic said:


> ... your production date was 10/04, which included the Bluetooth anyways. So in your case it was only necessary to *activate* the Bluetooth. This was a common problem at the beginning of the Bluetooth roll out, cars coming with the Blutooth feature deactivated from factory.
> 
> This is not necessarily applicable to a car with production dates 08/04 and before... this has to be taken into consideration before going to a dealer and requesting an activation of a Bluetooth feature that does not exist according to BMW and then paying a couple of hours of labor for nothing.


Why would they include the bluetooth passkey if he did not have bluetooth (regardless of whether it was 8/04 or later).


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Aknatar said:


> Why would they include the bluetooth passkey if he did not have bluetooth (regardless of whether it was 8/04 or later).


Click on the link in post #5 and you will know their reason... :eeps:


----------



## playsccr (Jul 28, 2004)

Technic said:


> Click on the link in post #5 and you will know their reason... :eeps:


wait wait wait i have an 03/2004 production date..with assist all i need is a software update and i have bluetooth????, i have one of those bluetooth plastic cards that came with my manuals ......

i always thought it was hardware????


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

playsccr said:


> wait wait wait i have an 03/2004 production date..*with assist all i need is a software update and i have bluetooth????*, i have one of those bluetooth plastic cards that came with my manuals ......
> 
> i always thought it was hardware????


Did you really click on that link?


----------



## playsccr (Jul 28, 2004)

Technic said:


> Did you really click on that link?


my bad, so whats the best way to integrate BT in my car with nav and assist is it still the motorola 114 or something else?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

playsccr said:


> my bad, *so whats the best way to integrate BT in my car with nav and assist is it still the motorola 114 or something else?*


... the -114 (there is a P/N 84 10 6 965 056, which I do not know what is the performance difference between the two other than it is more expensive than the -114) if you want to keep Assist. The positive side is that all BMW approved Bluetooth phones work with this TCU, the negative side is that it requires the TCU to be reprogramed by the dealer to function and the included Voice Command is for the phone only, does not cover the Nav comands.

The ULF module is cheaper, it does not require the dealer programming and includes the full Voice Command feature (phone, Nav, notepad), but not all BMW approved phones are fully compatible.

Your move...


----------



## playsccr (Jul 28, 2004)

Technic said:


> ... the -114 (there is a P/N 84 10 6 965 056, which I do not know what is the performance difference between the two other than it is more expensive than the -114) if you want to keep Assist. The positive side is that all BMW approved Bluetooth phones work with this TCU, the negative side is that it requires the TCU to be reprogramed by the dealer to function and the included Voice Command is for the phone only, does not cover the Nav comands.
> 
> The ULF module is cheaper, it does not require the dealer programming and includes the full Voice Command feature (phone, Nav, notepad), but not all BMW approved phones are fully compatible.
> 
> Your move...


so im using an E815 with verizon, i would like full integration with my bmw..which is the best way to go...and what is the difference between a ULF and a TCU....i could care less about assist...i just want something that works best


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

playsccr said:


> so im using an E815 with verizon, i would like full integration with my bmw..which is the best way to go...and what is the difference between a ULF and a TCU....i could care less about assist...i just want something that works best


I did my part to help you, my friend... it's time for you to use the _Search_ function.


----------



## hecklerz (Dec 28, 2004)

Technic said:


> ... your production date was 10/04, which included the Bluetooth anyways. So in your case it was only necessary to *activate* the Bluetooth. This was a common problem at the beginning of the Bluetooth roll out, cars coming with the Blutooth feature deactivated from factory.
> 
> This is not necessarily applicable to a car with production dates 08/04 and before... this has to be taken into consideration before going to a dealer and requesting an activation of a Bluetooth feature that does not exist according to BMW and then paying a couple of hours of labor for nothing.


True, true...

I assumed he had the hardware (original poster) already because he was able to get to the "Loading Phonebook" stage. Good clarification


----------

